# Best Detail Spray



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

With so many detail sprays on the market its hard to know which is the best to go for.So far i have Megs Last Touch,Zaino Z8,Chemical Guys Pro Detailer+Carnauba and Speedwipe and Streak free shine.

Is there anything that betters any of these?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

I dont think so. Maybe the CG prodetailer carnauba and the Zym*l Field glaze are my favorites.


----------



## brendans225 (Jun 24, 2007)

i like poorboys spray and gloss and poorboys qd +


----------



## v929ono (Oct 30, 2007)

FK,s ( the pink one ) and Z8 for me tho the Z8 is a bit off a dust magnet.


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Meg ultimate quick detailer for me :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

gtechniq c3


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

the FK stuff is very good.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

day-to-day - Megs LT
special occasion - Z-8


----------



## LexusAussie (Jun 6, 2008)

Pinnacle Crystal Mist is amazing.


----------



## kin (Dec 12, 2007)

Sorry guys, if I'm going slightly off topic here, having read a number of threads/postings, I'm even more confused than before 

I wax my car regularly with Z concours(every 4-6wks), and I use field glaze right after waxing, I also have Meg's quick detailer spray which I've never used..
Should I use Meg detailer spray instead of the field glaze? 

Or should I buy others like the Zaino Z8 or Optimum gloss enhancer?

Or does my current application of Z concours and field glaze more than good enough already to give the car a wet look 

I apologise again for interupting the thread.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

if you're happy with it mate stick with it. megs detailer IMO is inferior to field glaze.


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

I like Zaino Z6 50/50 with DI water.

Z8 is too thick and time consuming, doesnt work for me!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

z8 is really a sealant not a QD.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

I use Megs Ultimate QD, im happy with it!


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

cj romeo said:


> I like Zaino Z6 50/50 with DI water.
> 
> Z8 is too thick and time consuming, doesnt work for me!


Why not try diluting the Z8


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Ian666 said:


> Megs ultimate quick detailer for me :thumb:


One of the best out there^^


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

poorboys stuff is good!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Clearkote Quikshine & Serious Performance Show Detailer for me (and occasionally Sonus Carnauba Spritz)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Best QD excluding spray sealants, easily FK 425


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Best QD excluding spray sealants, easily FK 425


yep. best i've used. got a gallon of it off alex not long ago and its nearly gone!


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

Stan said:


> Why not try diluting the Z8


Tried that too, seemed like hard work for a similar result to Z6.

I top up with Z2 regularly, so it wasnt for me.

I know its a sealant not a QD, but plenty use it as such!


----------



## RTune (Jun 15, 2008)

*wizards mist and shine*

have any of you guys tried this product "Mist and Shine" by an american company called Wizards, we use it in our bodyshop as its free of volatile silicone! goes on nice and is reasonably priced.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

They are all nice but these two are the best

Driven to perfection Quick spray









Aussie Gold Showroom Sealer Glaze

Driven - No water, alcohol or glycol (glycol is in megs UQD) biodegradable plant based cleaners, contains a fine amount of the marine and auto polish (sealant glaze), I can put it on via rotary or orbital with blue or a red CCS pad for two hours if I want and the slickness and lustre improvement is phenomenal.

473ml makes one to four litres of interior and exterior cleaner protectant
Put it on leather to give it a fresh citrus scent and clean it, on the dash, window tint. I go through so much of this at my hi end market detail shop.

Can add this undiluted to any non water soluble polish for easier spreading and performance
The ultimate machine pad lubricant and all bar bilt hamber clay lube as it won't dry out (even after sitting on it for thirty minutes

best part - it removes holograms via machine (no filling)
Around three months protection with just a spray and wipe

Aussie gold

Aussie made one well known and used in Australia
great for panel shops, paintable and much more

Mostly used by detailers by machine after final polishing step for more gloss
The new version improves depth and brings the metallic flake out and makes it pop
No wax or fillers

Slickness on par with driven


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Is that 'Driven' ^^^ concentrate available anywhere in the UK?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.smartcarcare.ie/ have Drivens concentrated detail spray for €25.


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

...who sells FK 425???
:wall:


----------



## johnDUB (Nov 27, 2007)

CG Speed wipe, really cannot fault it full stop.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Clearkote for me.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

CK Quickshine  excellent stuff and so many uses! i have 5L on its way to me


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Just while we're talking about qd sprays, i've jut order a 5gallon of LT.. its says mix it 1:1 is that just with water?

Cheers.


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Benn said:


> i've jut order a 5gallon of LT.. its says mix it 1:1 is that just with water?
> 
> Cheers.


Yes, that's what I did with mine, and it works very well.
Last Touch is one of my favourite products now, and will probably be my first and last QD spray

Edit: Oh wait, you didn't mention what spray bottle you had, I'd mix it in the bottle not the big 5gal container


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I really love Z6, its leaves a lovely gloss behind, but I have only used it on an all Zaino'd car.

Has anyone tried Z6 on a non Zaino'd car?


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

94Nissan said:


> Yes, that's what I did with mine, and it works very well.
> Last Touch is one of my favourite products now, and will probably be my first and last QD spray


Sweet, cheers dude, i really like the lt and fine it works really well when i get to a show.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> CK Quickshine  excellent stuff and so many uses! i have 5L on its way to me


Where's that from, please - import from the States?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

FK 425, OID and CK QS for me.


----------



## ZEX (Oct 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Has anyone tried Z6 on a non Zaino'd car?


Interesting Question


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Where's that from, please - import from the States?


CleanYourCar is the only place I've seen sell it, and only in little bottles: here. Dunno where to get larger quantities from, but might be interested if the price is good. From the good reviews here I think I'll try it when I'm done with my current detailing spray...


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Z6 or DG FC&S for me


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

richardjohn22 said:


> CleanYourCar is the only place I've seen sell it, and only in little bottles: here. Dunno where to get larger quantities from, but might be interested if the price is good. From the good reviews here I think I'll try it when I'm done with my current detailing spray...


Detailedobsession also sell it and it does crop up on ebay through various traders as well. I've been using this well before I was a member on here (since about 2003 IIRC), but since Alex @ SP stopped doing the gallon concentrate, I've never found another UK retailer who has anything other than the 16oz trigger sprays. So when minimadgriff said he'd ordered a 5 litre size it got me thinking, especially as the 'gallon' sizes I used to buy were the US 'gallon' or 3.78 litres


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Im trying some of this at the moment as Ive been happy with the nxt shampoo and wax in the past, first impressions are good :thumb:


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Im trying some of this at the moment as Ive been happy with the nxt shampoo and wax in the past, first impressions are good :thumb:


That's what I use, and it seems pretty good, but it's my first detailing spray so I don't really know any better!


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

The ones I kuje the best are Zaino Z6...DG Marine Detailer....HI Temps Poly Plate..

AL


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

richardjohn22 said:


> That's what I use, and it seems pretty good, but it's my first detailing spray so I don't really know any better!


Megs UQD spray wipes the floor with that stuff. Its nearly twice the price but is well worth it. When you have finished the bottle try some.

I dont work for Megs honest! despite having raved about it in a few threads today.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

PWOOD said:


> Megs UQD spray wipes the floor with that stuff. Its nearly twice the price but is well worth it. When you have finished the bottle try some.
> 
> I dont work for Megs honest! despite having raved about it in a few threads today.


Not that different in price is it? I'm sure I saw the Speed Detailer (which I've used in the past) for £8.99 and the UQD is what - £11.99 for the same size? I can't see why Megs don't stop producing the Speed Detailer as who would buy it over the UQD which seems never to have had a bad word reported about it?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Not that different in price is it? I'm sure I saw the Speed Detailer (which I've used in the past) for £8.99 and the UQD is what - £11.99 for the same size? I can't see why Megs don't stop producing the Speed Detailer as who would buy it over the UQD which seems never to have had a bad word reported about it?


I stand corrected. For that difference the NXT stuff is a pointless. My wife noticed that once I started using it she got less static shocks of the car. Crap tends to adhere less thats for sure.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I use a lot of Last Touch, but have found the Duragloss 921 very, very nice.
Sometimes I'll use Aquawax or Blitz to good effect.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

UQD is nothing much and contains engine coolant and a few other nasties and the aussie gear craps all over it


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> UQD is nothing much and contains engine coolant and a few other nasties and the aussie gear craps all over it


Eh?  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

brendans225 said:


> i like poorboys spray and gloss and poorboys qd +


i tried poorboys qd+ the weekend just gone and am really impressed with the ease of use and the finish it gives :thumb:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Britemax #6S gets my vote, easy to use and you can use it on a wet car aswell.

:thumb:


----------



## timmyboy (Jul 6, 2008)

brendans225 said:


> i like poorboys spray and gloss and poorboys qd +


 agree with the poorboys qd, very nice!! have you tried citrus bling from valet pro???


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I have #34, Z6, Fk1 425, Optimum OID, Allbrite Show shine

And I prefere OID.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Where's that from, please - import from the States?


my favourite supplier  www.detailedobsession.com
:thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, I have just ordered some Megs Last Touch. Let's hope I like.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> my favourite supplier  www.detailedobsession.com
> :thumb:


Ah, right, thanks :thumb: I've ordered from Gaz @ detailedobession a few times in the last month and I didn't know he could get the large sizes of Quikshine - because it's not on the website anywhere? (in fact my last order was for 2 standard 500ml trigger bottles of it). 
So, the 5 litres you've ordered was a special request was it, and I take it it's the concentrate rather than you just ordering 10 x 500ml bottles? :lol:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Eh?  :lol:


Basically it contains glycol, alcohol and other things that are not good
The aussie gold is a better option and unmatched by anything else on the worldwide market.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Ah, right, thanks :thumb: I've ordered from Gaz @ detailedobession a few times in the last month and I didn't know he could get the large sizes of Quikshine - because it's not on the website anywhere? (in fact my last order was for 2 standard 500ml trigger bottles of it).
> So, the 5 litres you've ordered was a special request was it, and I take it it's the concentrate rather than you just ordering 10 x 500ml bottles? :lol:


i use gaz every month with out fail. get on well with him so asked him to get it for me 

it is concentrate in a gallon bottle  so mixed 50/50 with water it will last awhile! i love the stuff!


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Recently tried some FK425 absolutely brilliant on Black cars..
so much better than the CG Synth Detailer i was using.....
Got some PB QD+ thats the next one im gonna try..The FK really impressed me...


----------

